# Cheapest Online, Execution-Only, Share-Dealing A/C?



## rat (23 Jul 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend an online (internet) stockbroker that offers the following:



online _share_ dealing service
option of holding _bonds_ in account
service is _execution only_
securities held _electronically_ in _nominee a/c_
_cheap_ and easy to use
Thanks.


----------



## strmin (24 Jul 2009)

[broken link removed] 

Cheap, reliable but can not trade ISEQ.


----------



## marfsmal (25 Jul 2009)

Zecco.com

They were recommended to me a good while back but don't know the ins and outs. Definitely cheap.


----------



## rezman (3 Aug 2009)

Good article here on cheapest:

http://www.tribune.ie/archive/article/2007/aug/12/stockbrokers-rip-off-ireland/


----------

